# Three dislocated fingers...a sprained wrist...bruised ribs & a bruised ego.



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

It happened this past Sun (9/6)...I was riding my friends Fisher Hi-Fi (my Trek hardtail had a couple of broken spokes) both of us were on our local skills trail(man made bridges...teeter-totters....skinny's etc) Now Ive done this trail on my bike at least 20 times...sometimes clean & sometimes not so clean but never a major crash...

Anyway...He had just put some Juicy 7's on the the front & rear and were extremely touchy...I told him about 20 minutes before I crashed that if someone squeezes the front brake too hard ...youre gonna go sailing over the bars !!

To make a long story short, I must have squeezed the front brake(maybe without even knowing it) and went over the bars on a steep little drop off...I disolocated 3 fingers on my left hand...sprained my right wrist...bruised my ribs and ended up with multiple cuts all over...I may have even been knocked out for a second or two because my friend yelled out to me twice but I didnt respond...when I got up my vision was a little blurry & I remember shaking my head and it cleared up...when he finally reached me he asked me If I was ok and I said I think I broke some fingers :eekster:

We were about 2 miles from where we parked so he busted a$$ to get back to the cars while I pushed his bike about a half mile to the nearest parking lot...We went to the ER and the Doc just popped them back into place...didnt really hurt that much thank god...

Here's the drop off...




























and my nice hand...



















and right now...


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

The goonies would be proud of that hand for sure. Sounds like a bad crash in a not so bad spot.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I've dislocated many fingers. I learned to just pop them back in on the trail (OUCH). I think they should build bikes with air bags for OTBs. I'm serious cool: ) I hate going OTB.


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

xcguy said:


> I've dislocated many fingers. I learned to just pop them back in on the trail (OUCH). I think they should build bikes with air bags for OTBs. I'm serious cool: ) I hate going OTB.


Yeah going OTB sux...The funny thing is that I didnt take my glove off until I was in the ER...I wasnt sure if they were completely broken...I would think popping them back in yourself takes guts & huge nuggets


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

vyper005 said:


> Yeah going OTB sux...The funny thing is that I didn't take my glove off until I was in the ER...I wasn't sure if they were completely broken...I would think popping them back in yourself takes guts & huge nuggets


The way I see it, it's gonna hurt no matter what you do. First make sure they're just dislocated, not broken. If you yank on them hard enough (pull out and move over to the correct position) you can get them back in place the first time. Repeated yanking is to be avoided!

Trying to ride back with a dislocated finger just doesn't work. You were lucky in that you had your friend helping you. I'm always out in the middle of nowhere having to ride back on my own.


----------



## adoble (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks familiar, White Clay Creek, DE?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

adoble said:


> Looks familiar, White Clay Creek, DE?


Yep...Thats it....


----------

